# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  January 2012



## The Bread Guy (28 Dec 2011)

*MERX postings and related news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jan 2012)

Wanted:
Hull cleaning for Esquimault-based subs
Robot arms for Defence Research and Development Valcartier


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jan 2012)

Wanted:

Someone to carry out International Trauma Life Support Training to 1 Health Services Group units in western Canada - more in Statement of Work here (PDF)
Forest fire fighting services (prescribed burning) for CFB Gagetown - more in bid document extract here (PDF)


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jan 2012)

Wanted:
Up to 2,560 metal jump wings
Software to ensure and enhance the CF’s readiness do carry out the “Canada First” strategy
Research into improving GPS systems mounted on missiles/shells
Research into multiple systems integrating to make sense of a situation


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jan 2012)

Wanted:  
“Electronic medical evidence based point-of-care information tool” for the CF Health Services Group
New temp office complex for Wainwright


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jan 2012)

Wanted:  "a qualified supplier to provide High Risk Search (HRS) Training (for counter-IED unit) .... (to) be provided (at) CFB Gagetown" - more details from Statement of Work here (8 page PDF):


> .... It has been directed by the Chief of Land Staff and Director Engineers (DEngr) that with the establishment of a Counter Improvised Explosive Device (CIED) Squadron (Sqn) there is a need for the development of a High Risk Search (HRS) capability within 43 CIED Sqn. Currently the Canadian Forces has limited expertise regarding HRS. Although the Canadian Forces School of Military Engineers (CFSME) is the Centre of Excellence (COE) for Search, there currently exists no training plan or qualification standard for HRS, Working in Confined Spaces (WICS) and Working at Heights (WAH) ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jan 2012)

Wanted:

Business cards and "how to deal with media" aide memoire cards
20,000 orange stress balls


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jan 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  20,000 orange stress balls


Not anymore, apparently....


> These are stressful times at National Defence.
> 
> Belt-tightening. Uncertainty. Maybe even pink slips.
> 
> ...


CBC.ca, 20 Jan 12

Let's save the MERX posting in case the link stops working shortly, shall we?


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jan 2012)

Wanted:  ".... qualified instructor(s) to deliver Combat System Courses, derived from Chukido Kwan Combat Systems (Combat Hapkido and Chinese Kempo), to military personnel (students), for the Department of National Defence (DND), Post Recruit Education and Training Center (PRETC), at Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Borden, in Borden, Ontario Canada, on an "as and when requested" basis ...."

More in bid package extract (4 page PDF) here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2012)

Wanted:  
“Integrated Position Keeping Systems (IPKS) in ten (10) of the KINGSTON Class ships”
UAV chopper trailers for DRDC Suffield


----------

